# Uber matrix



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

If there are many cars within same distance to rider how does guber decide who gets the job? Do they have some ryhme or reason and give it to the high scoring driver first. Do you think they have a system that calculates your recent fares and doles out long rides and short rides based on activity over the day-week,etc. or does that seem too complex. Any thoughts or conjectures?


----------



## SeanP (Jan 22, 2015)

I think Uber assigns the driver who is closest. The locations that Uber has on its drivers is probably a lot more accurate the the car icons a rider sees in their app. So even if its looks like two drivers are equidistant to a rider, the Uber server can calculate which one is closest. I assume they use longitude and latitude positions of each car and calculate distance to pick up location. 

However, The surge price system probably has a much more complex algorith.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

SeanP said:


> I think Uber assigns the driver who is closest. The locations that Uber has on its drivers is probably a lot more accurate the the car icons a rider sees in their app. So even if its looks like two drivers are equidistant to a rider, the Uber server can calculate which one is closest. I assume they use longitude and latitude positions of each car and calculate distance to pick up location.
> 
> However, The surge price system probably has a much more complex algorith.


Well I was in Dukin Donuts around 1:45am and I got a ping and the guy sitting next to me says, oh you too? Had I known he was a driver I would have asked him more about how many rides, etc. he did and for how long. So we were equidistant but who knows why they pinged me. This may be score driven or more complex such as how many drives you've been given. We may never know. Everything is just conjecture at this point.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

I also feel if both same distance the driver who has gone longer without a ride will get it. I noticed usually as soon as I log on I get a ride, and if a long one, nothing for a long time,. they seem to spread them out.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Seems logical. Might also have something to do with cancellation rate.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

The matrix, loved it, lol.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Wish I had seen it - sounds like a good analogy by your response.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

www.amazon.com/Complete-Trilogy-Reloaded-Revolutions-Blu-ray/dp/B001CEE1YE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1422200328&sr=8-1&keywords=the+matrix+trilogy


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the link. You have peaked my interest - perhaps one day. 
"Neo (Keanu Reeves) seeks the truth about the Matrix. Only one man has the answer, an elusive dangerous man who is known as Morpheus (Laurence Fishburne). A stranger called Trinity (Carrie-Anne Moss) invites Neo to follow a white rabbit which guides him into a parallel world. Reality is a world run by artificially intelligent machines w". 
Review sounds good.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Thanks for the link. You have peaked my interest - perhaps one day.
> "Neo (Keanu Reeves) seeks the truth about the Matrix. Only one man has the answer, an elusive dangerous man who is known as Morpheus (Laurence Fishburne). A stranger called Trinity (Carrie-Anne Moss) invites Neo to follow a white rabbit which guides him into a parallel world. Reality is a world run by artificially intelligent machines w".
> Review sounds good.


Just like uber, uber are the machine that is controlling the virtual world the uber drivers live in. We need a chosen one to destroy this uber machine.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

I see the parallel.


----------

